# Thema Angeln: Kanzlerkandidat Martin Schulz vs Rheinischer Fischereiverband



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli







*Thema Angeln
Kanzlerkandiat Martin Schulz vs Rheinischer Fischereiverband​*
Der Rheinische Fischereiverband von 1880 e.V. kniff zwar immer wieder beim DAFV -  aber bei der Politik scheinen sie nun die Samthandschuhe auszuziehen.

Nachgehakt: Wo bleibt sie denn, die Antwort von Martin Schulz?

Wenn ein Verband so klar öffentlich macht, wie Politik(er) versagen, wenns ums Angeln geht, bekommt der Verband nicht nur ein Lob von uns, sondern wir verbreiten das gerne weiter. 

Der Rheinische Fischereiverband erbat von Kanzlerkandiat Martin Schulz (SPD) eine Stellungnahme zu den Angelverboten in den AWZ (Fehmarnbelt etc.), da ja 12% der Angler auf den Angelkuttern aus NRW kommen .

Trotz Versprechen seitens der SPD, nachfassen seitens des Verbandes etc. ging bis dato keine Antwort ein. 

Ein Anruf aus dem Büro von Kandidat Schulz mit dem Versprehcen eine "ausführlichen Antwort binnen 3 Wochen" war das letzte "Lebenssignal" des Kandidaten Schulz (SPD) bzw. seines Büros/seiner Partei in Bezug auf Angeln. 

Da nun laut Verband weitere viereinhalb Wochen verstrichen waren, geht der Verband nun in die Öffentlichkeit, um diese zu informieren über das Verhalten des Kanzlerkandidaten Schulz (SPD) und seiner Partei und Angestellten zum Thema Angeln.

Ausgezeichnet dabei die Ausführungen des Verbandes zu möglichen Erklärungen, warum hier die SPD und der Kanzlerkandidat in Sachen Angeln so versagen:


> _Morgen ist der Termin der Anglerdemo 2.0 und es gibt keine Antworten aus dem Hause von Martin Schulz. Dafür gibt es natürlich bestimmt auch Erklärungen:
> 
> > das BMUB lässt den Kanzlerkandidaten im Regen stehen und arbeitet nicht zu
> > Martin Schulz steht nicht zu seiner Aussage Politik für den sogenannten "kleinen Mann" machen zu wollen (Angeln ist das direkte Naturerlebnis des kleinen Mannes)
> > der SPD ist das mögliche Wahlverhalten von bundesweit ca. fünf Millionen Anglern und deren Angehörigen egal, schließlich steht die SPD in der Wählergunst ja ganz weit oben, wie man an den Landtagswahlen in diesem Jahr unschwer erkennen konnte._



Ein dickes "gefällt mir" an den Rheinischen Fischereiverband.

Dieser Einsatz gehörte früher, und - ab jetzt hoffentlich - auch viel öfter gezeigt für Angler und Angeln!

Thomas Finkbeiner

*Aktualisierung 16 Uhr 45 , 16.06. 2017*

Es gibt ein Update - die SPD hat sich gemeldet und ihre Sicht zu Anglern dokumentiert - man glaubt der Verbotsministerin Hendricks, oder wie der Autor beim Rheinischen Fischereiverband schreibt:


> _Ich persönlich lese daraus: Die Bundes-SPD ist gemeinsam mit der Ministerin für Angelverbote._



Ganz nach unten scrollen:
Nachgehakt: Wo bleibt sie denn, die Antwort von Martin Schulz?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Thema Angeln: Kanzlerkandidat Martin Schulz vs Rheinischer Fischereiverband*

So macht man das - und der DAFV fragt bei der Kanzlerin nach, veröffentlicht weder Antwort noch, ob sie überhaupt nachgehakt haben...

Dann schreibt der DAFV nen "Offenen" Brief, dessen Wichtigkeit man daran erkennt, dass er in keinem allgemeinen Medium auftaucht - und schweigt nach versenden des Briefes auch wieder...

 DAFV: Einfach mal laufen lassen.....

Hoffentlich begreifen die vom Rheinischen endlich mal und kippen NICHT WIEDER UM, um wie viel besser das Geld ihrer Zahler beim eigenen Verband als beim DAFV angelegt ist - bessere (Öffentlichkeits- und Lobby)Arbeit als der DAFV macht selbst der Rheinische jetzt schon (ok, nicht unbedingt ein Kriterium bei so niedriger Hürde...)...


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Thema Angeln: Kanzlerkandidat Martin Schulz vs Rheinischer Fischereiverband*

Gut so, mehr davon!

Der aktuelle ARD-Deutschlandtrend zeigt eine für uns Angler ganz klar positive Politikentwicklung. Wenn Sonntag Bundestagswahl wäre würde es für Schwarz / Gelb reichen! Die SPD befindet sich im Sturzflug. 
Die Grünen landen nur noch bei 7 Prozent. 57 % der Deutschen halten die Grünen nicht mehr für so wichtig, weil sich mittlerweile auch die anderen Parteien für Klima-/ und Umweltschutz einsetzen. 
Die Angler müssen bei der Bundestagswahl ein ganz klares Votum FÜR ihre Passion abgeben! Und ich habe große Hoffnung, dass die Mehrzahl das auch tut. In NRW haben wir Rot / Grün abgewählt, und für uns Angler und Jäger zeichnet sich schon jetzt eine Wende hin zum Besseren ab. Weiter so - auch im Bund!

Björn


----------



## Deep Down (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Thema Angeln: Kanzlerkandidat Martin Schulz vs Rheinischer Fischereiverband*

Wiederum wird derzeit über schwarz/gelb/grün auf Bundesebene diskutiert!
Das wäre für uns Angler der Supergau!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Thema Angeln: Kanzlerkandidat Martin Schulz vs Rheinischer Fischereiverband*

Schwarz-GRÜN wäre genauso lumpig für Angler und das Angeln (siehe GRÜN-Schwarz in B-W)...

Es ist ein Kreuz mit dem Kreuz machen als Angler..........

Verweise nochmal darauf, bin ja mal gespannt, weil die SPD uns ja auch Antwort zugesagt hatte, oder ob die auch uns so hängen lassen wie den Verband:
Wahlprüfstein Bundestagswahl 2017


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Thema Angeln: Kanzlerkandidat Martin Schulz vs Rheinischer Fischereiverband*

Als passionierter Angler und Jäger ist die Wahlentscheidung schon seit je her ganz einfach - zumindest für mich! Ich hab da nie nur einen Moment gezweifelt!

Nach aktuellem Stand brauchen wir Jamaika nicht, wird aber eng. Daumen drücken, dass es so bleibt.
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=257623&d=1497596042

Björn


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Thema Angeln: Kanzlerkandidat Martin Schulz vs Rheinischer Fischereiverband*

*Aktualisierung 16 Uhr 45 , 16.06. 2017*

Es gibt ein Update - die SPD hat sich gemeldet und ihre Sicht zu Anglern dokumentiert - man glaubt der Verbotsministerin Hendricks, oder wie der Autor beim Rheinischen Fischereiverband schreibt:


> _Ich persönlich lese daraus: Die Bundes-SPD ist gemeinsam mit der Ministerin für Angelverbote._



Ganz nach unten scrollen:
Nachgehakt: Wo bleibt sie denn, die Antwort von Martin Schulz?


----------



## Deep Down (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Thema Angeln: Kanzlerkandidat Martin Schulz vs Rheinischer Fischereiverband*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Wiederum wird derzeit über schwarz/gelb/grün auf Bundesebene diskutiert!
> Das wäre für uns Angler der Supergau!



Nicht das ich falsch verstanden werde! SPD als Alternative geht gar nicht! Sieht man ja auch aus der obigen Rheinischen Geschichte!


----------



## kati48268 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Thema Angeln: Kanzlerkandidat Martin Schulz vs Rheinischer Fischereiverband*

Wenn dem BMUB, also Hendricks & ihrem Staatssekretär Flasbarth (Ex-Chef Nabu) freie Hand gelassen wird,
ist wohl klar, dass die SPD (weiter) für Angelverbote steht.

Ist aber auch kein Wunder, bei den o.g. 2 Personen.
Und anderen "Beteiligten"
Zitat: "*Nach meinem Kenntnisstand dauert der Prozeß ... und  ist aber mit betroffenen Verbänden immer wieder abgestimmt worden.*

 "
Danke Frau Dr. & Co. :r


----------



## Tate (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Thema Angeln: Kanzlerkandidat Martin Schulz vs Rheinischer Fischereiverband*

Welche echte Option haben wir zur Wahl das sich für uns Angler sowie Gesamtdeutschland etwas verbessert? Es ist doch fast egal wohin das Kreuz gesetzt wird, nach einer Wahl sind sämtliche Versprechen nur noch Versprecher gewesen.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Thema Angeln: Kanzlerkandidat Martin Schulz vs Rheinischer Fischereiverband*

Das ihr dieser, sog. (eher ehemalige ) Volkspartei überhaupt noch eine Minimalaufmerksamkeit schenkt, ist aber ganz schön gnädig von euch .
Wegen mir könnten diese Gewohnheitsverbrecher auch gerne unter die 5% Hürde fallen, oder noch besser, sich endlich auflösen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Thema Angeln: Kanzlerkandidat Martin Schulz vs Rheinischer Fischereiverband*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und anderen "Beteiligten"
> Zitat: "*Nach meinem Kenntnisstand dauert der Prozeß ... und  ist aber mit betroffenen Verbänden immer wieder abgestimmt worden.*



So arbeitet zusammen,was  zusammen gehört.

Verräter unter sich..passt schon.





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ist ein Kreuz mit dem Kreuz machen als Angler..........



Was erwartest du von der Politik,wenn die glorreiche DAFV Interessenvertretung auf Bundes-
und Länderebene zu jeder Angelpolitischen Entscheidung brav zustimmend nickt ?

Die Politik wäre ja mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert,wenn sie diese suizid gestrickten DAFV Bauernopfer nicht annehmen würde..die lassen sich von der Politik nicht nur über den Tisch ziehen..nein,die bringen sogar noch den Tisch mit.

Einfacher gehts doch gar nicht..bei solchen "Gegnern" lacht sich doch nahezu jeder unter Lieferzwang stehende Politiker insgeheim 'nen
Ast.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Thema Angeln: Kanzlerkandidat Martin Schulz vs Rheinischer Fischereiverband*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Was erwartest du von der Politik,wenn die glorreiche DAFV Interessenvertretung auf Bundes-
> und Länderebene zu jeder Angelpolitischen Entscheidung brav zustimmend nickt ?


Das ist das andere. große Problem, da hast Du leider recht..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Thema Angeln: Kanzlerkandidat Martin Schulz vs Rheinischer Fischereiverband*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist das andere. große Problem, da hast Du leider recht..


Ich hab ein generelles Problem mit Angeln und Politik..man kann simplen Fischfang von polit.Seite nämlich auch überregulieren bzw.einen Status verpassen,
welcher um Etagen zu hoch angesetzt ist.

Du riskierst mittlerweile beim ganz normalen Angeln in D eher vor dem Kadi zu landen als Taschendiebe.


----------



## kati48268 (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Thema Angeln: Kanzlerkandidat Martin Schulz vs Rheinischer Fischereiverband*

Hab vor Jahren schon mal geschrieben:
_"Mit Pferdesport landest du bei Olympia,
mit Angelsport vor dem Richter"._


----------



## ayron (17. Juni 2017)

*AW: Thema Angeln: Kanzlerkandidat Martin Schulz vs Rheinischer Fischereiverband*

Tja ohne Lobby ist halt nicht zu holen.

Man male sich aus, wenn Reiten nur noch zu nötigen Fortbewegungszwecken erlaubt sein sollte.
Der Kopf würde Rollen bevor man seinen Hut für solch einen Mut ziehen könnte#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Thema Angeln: Kanzlerkandidat Martin Schulz vs Rheinischer Fischereiverband*

Der Rheinische Fischereiverband hat den Artikel entfernt.
Anscheinend will man sich wieder bei der SPD einschleimen.


----------



## Deep Down (20. Juni 2017)

*AW: Thema Angeln: Kanzlerkandidat Martin Schulz vs Rheinischer Fischereiverband*

Anstatt Eiern nun wohl Land in der Hose!


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2017)

*AW: Thema Angeln: Kanzlerkandidat Martin Schulz vs Rheinischer Fischereiverband*

Scheint schwer so:
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4681804#post4681804


----------

